# Pupsicles



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

*The hot weather is coming now and this is a dedelicious recipe to cool them down!!
*

*Poochie Pupsicles *








*BASIC RECIPE * 
1 ripe banana
4 cups orange juice
1/2 cup plain yogurt

Puree all ingredients in a blender—or simply mash the banana by hand and combine with the juice and yogourt—then pour into a popsicle mold, freeze, and serve to your favourite hot dogs. 
*VARIATIONS * 
Switch up your fruit. Try subbing in:
Blueberries
Strawberries
Peach
Watermelon
Or mix in some peanut butter.

You can also vary the juice you use. Try pineapple juice or apple juice; just check to be sure the juice you use is all-natural and has no added sugar. 
*Modern Dog pup-approved combinations include:* 
* watermelon, strawberry, pinapple juice, and yogurt 
* peanut butter, banana, apple juice, and yogurt


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That is amazing!!! plus an added bonus is we can eat it as well!!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> That is amazing!!! plus an added bonus is we can eat it as well!!!!


that's so true! I can't wait to try it but I'm trying to find a ice cube bone tray LOL


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

jenna123 said:


> that's so true! I can't wait to try it but I'm trying to find a ice cube bone tray LOL


Like this?

Amazon.com: Freezy Pups Kit Dog Treats: Pet Supplies


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Like this?
> 
> Amazon.com: Freezy Pups Kit Dog Treats: Pet Supplies



OMG just like that!! thanks!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you for this. Great Idea. Iam Going to do it.*
*Glad I Can Eat it also. Yogi And I Will Just Enjoy them together.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, I am going to try it too.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Yum. This looks amazing!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

i hope all the fluffs will like it


----------

